

Everything is Broken - hythloday
http://medium.com/message/81e5f33a24e1

======
cordite
I felt.. sad, reading this part:

"Then there’s the Intelligence Community, who call themselves the IC. We might
like it if they stopped spying on everyone all the time, while they would like
us to stop whining about it.

After spending some time with them, I am pretty sure I understand why they
don’t care about the complaining. The IC are some of the most surveilled
humans in history. They know everything they do is gone over with a fine-
toothed comb — by their peers, their bosses, their lawyers, other agencies,
the president, and sometimes Congress. They live watched, and they don’t
complain about it."

